# gravid chameleon nesting box



## lou1981 (Jun 28, 2008)

Hi im just wondering if someone could help me plz. My chameleon is gravid she changed colours about 10 days ago now, i need to know how soon to put in the nesting box, wot size, and what is best to put in it?


----------



## GAD58Y (May 12, 2008)

i would put the nesting box in there now if i was you.my females have there boxes or buckets in with them all the time.you can use a mix of eco-earth & playsand (50-50), make sure its damp enough to hold a tunnel 
p.s havent bread mine yet,so this is the info ive got off the forum
hope this help 

graeme


----------



## iangreentree (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi i have just had 2 females in the last couple of days lay 64 eggs. I put a tub in the viv the tub was about 10"X10"X8" filled with eco earth and veremiculate gave it a bit of water mixed all up and left in there from about day 12 and they when down and dug to the bottom and laid in the evening and then they covered them over and i dug them up DONT turn them.!! Hope this helps,


----------

